# YouTube TV Gone from Home Screen



## rel12561 (Oct 29, 2005)

Been using the device for about 6 months or so and got it all set up. Added YouTubeTV to the Android TV Home screen by selecting it in the customizations options. Well, last Friday it vanished, no longer in customization option to toggle and gone completely from the Home screen for AndroidTV. The only way to use it now is by launching the app.

Has anyone else seen/experienced this? Was this planned and I somehow missed the memo? I've factory reset the device (PITA), uninstalled the app all to no avail.


----------



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

Sroll down to bottom of screen to where it says customize Home Screen,click on that and it should take you to your apps that are available to add to Home Screen and you should be able to toggle YouTube tv app so it shows back up on your Home Screen.


----------



## rel12561 (Oct 29, 2005)

Exactly, I know where it was/is but as I said in my original post "no longer in customization option..."


----------

